# Distance to bulbs



## Brian A (Feb 26, 2017)

Did an hour of research just now on top of time spent researching before. What I think I know: Flourescents become useless after about 8" to 12". MVB's require at least 12" to 18" distance. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

What I'd like to know. 
1. What is the maximum and/or ideal distance for an MVB?
2. Are these distances from the animal's back or from the ground?
3. Is a single MVB in then basking area (along with any necessary incandescent lighting) sufficient to provide necessary UVB? Any benefit to also having a fluorescent?
4. How exactly does 8" distance from fluorescent work in an ideally sized enclosure? Enclosure is 48" tall. Fluorescent hangs down about 6", tegu is about 6" tall, substrate is 12" deep. Wouldn't the light be 24" away and totally useless then? Are these placed on the walls, not the ceiling? Is it assumed then asking slot will be elevated? Are they hung way down? Why is 48" considered ideal enclosure height?


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi Brian- I can help some on # 4. 

height can be less than 48". Many enclosures are 36". Perhaps lower and the tegu can reach up and trash the top. Regardless of height, you can make a platform that allows the tegi to rest 7-8" below top where light sits.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Feb 27, 2017)

1. Not sure on the maximum, the ideal is as you stated.
2. I've assumed it as from the ground, not entirely sure myself. If you're worried about it being to far away it needs to be closer.
3. I use a single MVB in the basking area and have had no problems. But yes, there is benefit to a flourescent, as long as you make sure he had the means to escape the UVB light.
4. Walter answerved this pretty well, I used a platform myself.


----------

